# 3ft x 2ft x 2ft pine effect wooden vivarium + EXTRAS For Sale or Swap



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a 3ft high 2ft x 2ft Pine effect wooden vivarium that I no longer use. I paid just under £100 for this and it came with nothing in, just vents and obviously the glass sliding doors. I had my Adult Python in this and not long after I decided to move her into a RUB as the vivarium was too high. While I have had it I have installed a real cork background which cost me £20 and 2 lengths of exo terra ivy which came to £19. So the buyer will get.....

The Viv
The back ground and ivy that was installed
The ceramic bulb holder which is already fitted
A brand new Vulcan ceramic heat bulb
A brand new Infa red exo terra bulb
And a large heat mat, which nearly covers half of the viv.

I'm asking £60 for the lot or I would do a swap for a 4-5ft viv which I'm wanting to house my Hog Island in.


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Anybody interested???


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

You might want to put it in the equipment section on the classifieds


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Dinner time bump


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Will also throw in the large bowl in the picture


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Could a moderator please close this thread as the Viv is now sold


----------

